# The Official Name Thread!



## LovingYou

Boy i feel so dumb asking this :haha:, but i always memorize peoples usernames but never their actual names so i thought we could make a thread that states YOUR name! :happydance:


*A*
Abarker6- Abbee
Ablaski17 - Ally
Adrienne- Adrienne
Allier276 - Alex
Alysedelovely- Alyse
Amandakelley- Amanda
Annawrigley- Anna
AngelzTears- Melody
AvaRose- Ava
Ayachan &#8211; Sasha
Azzii- Jazmine

*B*
Bbyno1- Ellie
Bebek1- Katie
Bmeans26 - Brittany

*C*
c4c- Crystal-Rose
Cabaretmum2b- Meg
Callie-xoxox - Callie
Casann - Catherine
Chocaccino - Eden
CMN0214- Christine
Croc-O-Dile- Ally

*D*
Danni94 - Danielle
Desi's_lost - Desi
Dizzy65- Shannon
Dnw_lvs_mjc- Danielle
Dontworry - Jessica

*E*
Eabha'sMum- Caoimhe
EffyKat- Helen
EmandBub- Emeline
Embo- Emily
Emily.ox - Emily
Emilylynn18 - Emily
Emmylou209- Emma

*F*
Faolan5109- Kelly
FayDanielle- Fay
Futuremommy91 - Katie

*G*
Glitterbomb - Lindsay
Gracey&bump- Grace
Green373- Marie

*H*
Halley- Mica
HannahGraceee - Hannah
Haley09- Haley

*I*
iSpazz- Sabina

*J*
Jadelm- Jade
Jas029- Jasmine
Jayde1991- Jayde
Jayjay1990- Lora
Jazmin 92- Jazmin
Jemma_x - Jemma
Jenny_wren- Jenny
Jessmum2be- Jess

*K*
KayleighJayne- Kayleigh
Kirsty- Kirsty
KrisKitten- Kristina/ Kris

*L*
Lauraxamy - Laura
Leoniebabey- Leonie
Lizardbreath- Stefani
Lizzieeeee x- Lizzie
LoveAlways-Sofia
LovingYou- Lisa

*M*
Mariaa- Nietta
mayb_baby- Lorna
Mellie1988 - Melissa
Metcheu- Breezy/ Bre
Midnight-blue - Katie
MissMammaToBe- Jessie
Missynz- Dayna-Maree
Mixedmama- Lizzy
Mommyoftwins- Jessi
Mrs.stokes- Cari
MrsEngland- Bethany
Mum#1- Rebecca
Mumma2B2010 -Tammara
Mummy2b17- Alice

*N*
Natasha2605- Natasha
Newmommy23- keegan 
Nicholatmn - Nicole
Nov2010Momma- Kayla

*O*

*P*
palindromes- Natalia
Preggoeggo - Rome
pregnantteen1- Jenny
Prinny - Jasmine

*Q*

*R*
RachelRae- Rachel
Rainbows_x- Donna
Raspberries - Staci
Rubixcyoob.- Amy

*S*
Sarah0108- Sarah
SarahhhLouise- Sarah
Space-game-91- laura
Srrme- krysty
Stephx- Steph
SupriseBump_x- Lauren

*T*
Tanara- Tanara
Thedailymail - Olivia/ Ally
Totallyashley- Ashley
Truluhv- Zaiah


*U*

*V*
vaniilla- Ada
Veganmum2be- Bex
Vhal_x- Vanessa
Vinteenage- Daphne

*W*

*X*
x-Lovee-x- Abbie
xboxmommy2be- Bonnie
xgem27x- Gemma
xMissxZoiex - Zoie
xprincessx- Janet

*Y*
Youngling- Kayleigh

*Z*
Zebra Stars- Jazmin


----------



## xprincessx

Hi Lisa!!

I'm Janet 

(Good idea as i'm always forgetting too :dohh: ) lol x


----------



## ~RedLily~

it should be pretty easy to remember mine as i was very unimaginative with my username but im kirsty :haha:


----------



## stephx

haha mines Steph :D

x


----------



## rainbows_x

Good thread idea!

I'm Donna.


----------



## rubixcyoob.

I'm Amy :)


----------



## leoniebabey

I'm Leonie
(bit easy to work out)
but good thread cause i always forget people's names and feel silly putting there username


----------



## Kailynnsmommy

i always forget everyones names too! im bad at remembering names with usernames. 
Im Danielle!


----------



## KiansMummy

Im jess x


----------



## x-Lovee-x

Im Abbie :) x


----------



## futuremommy91

Katie :)


----------



## Callie-xoxox

I'm Callie!

even though its in my name!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Im Zoie =D xxx


----------



## Mellie1988

Good idea, I always forget everyones usernames!! 

I'm Melissa/Mel/Mellie! 

x


----------



## Midnight-blue

good idea


----------



## Mumma2B2010

I'm Tammara/Tammy, I prefer Tammara as it sounds more sophisticated. :)
Nice to meet you everyone.


----------



## alysedelovely

I'm Alyse! :)


----------



## bmeans26

I'm Brittany :)


----------



## Desi's_lost

I like the name Alyse. it's a pretty spelling to.
that aside, i'm Desi


----------



## emilylynn18

I'm Emily.

Lol, my username is my 1st name, middle name, and age.:blush:


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

:wave: I'm Ally!


----------



## Prinny

My real name is Jasmine..x


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

heyy :) 
good idea for a thread.. especially with new people on here, i don't know everyone now.. 
my name's alex.. (ally - but nobody calls me that anymore)
xxxx


----------



## AvaRose

Im Ava, as you can tell from my username :)


----------



## Lauraxamy

I'm Laura, but you already know that because it's in my username, along with my second name too lol :blush:


----------



## aob1013

My birth name is Olivia, but I've been called Ally for years x


----------



## Youngling

Im Kayleigh : )
xx


----------



## Raspberries

I'm Staci :)


----------



## Embo

I'm Emily x


----------



## Jemma_x

Im Jemma


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

Youngling said:


> Im Kayleigh : )
> xx

Me too :D


----------



## nicholatmn

I'm Nicholat or Nicole depending on what you can remember. :haha: :)


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

thedailymail said:


> My birth name is Olivia, but I've been called Ally for years x

Nice names! :winkwink:

Although I am curious, how in the world do you get Ally out of Olivia?


----------



## nicholatmn

Croc-O-Dile said:


> thedailymail said:
> 
> 
> My birth name is Olivia, but I've been called Ally for years x
> 
> Nice names! :winkwink:
> 
> Although I am curious, how in the world do you get Ally out of Olivia?Click to expand...

All the Ally's in the world are on this forum! :rofl:!


----------



## emmylou209

im emma


----------



## AriannasMama

I'm Cari.... pronounced like Carrie. :)


----------



## lizardbreath

Im Stefani. I like this idea ..


----------



## MrsEngland

I'm Bethany/ Beth don't really mind which =))


----------



## chocaccino

I'm Eden xxx


----------



## faolan5109

groovy idea man!:thumbup:

I'm Kelly by the way..


----------



## Natasha2605

Good idea. I feel rude calling people by their username.

I'm Natasha.... cleverly concealed by my username haha xx


----------



## xgem27x

I'm Gemma or Gem :)
We'll soon all be answering to the same name soon though, if not already... MUUUMMMMMMM!!!!!!!!! :laugh2:


----------



## aob1013

Croc-O-Dile said:


> thedailymail said:
> 
> 
> My birth name is Olivia, but I've been called Ally for years x
> 
> Nice names! :winkwink:
> 
> Although I am curious, how in the world do you get Ally out of Olivia?Click to expand...

Good question :lol:

My brother couldn't pronounce the 'O' when he was younger, so it turned into 'Alivia' rather than 'Olivia' .. then he shortened it to Ally ... i know, confusing :dohh:


----------



## EmandBub

It's cute Ally :) my names Emeline/Em obviously :rofl: xx


----------



## casann

i'm Catherine - great thread idea x


----------



## Gracey&bump

i'm Grace/Gracey, whichever you prefer :hi:


----------



## LovingYou

Wow we got a lot of responses! Hopefully we can keep this thread going so we can keep track of everyones names :) Im working on making the list on the first page


----------



## lizardbreath

xgem27x said:


> I'm Gemma or Gem :)
> We'll soon all be answering to the same name soon though, if not already... MUUUMMMMMMM!!!!!!!!! :laugh2:

Ha i like that although my Daughter Calls me Dad but she doesnt know the difference at this point


----------



## danni94

lol, love this thread!
i'm danielle, danni, dan, whatever tickles your fancy! x


----------



## bbyno1

im Ellie :Dx


----------



## glitterbomb

Lindsay :)


----------



## LovingYou

All names are updated!


----------



## cabaretmum2b

Meg :)

I've realised this is possibly the first time I have mentioned that :)


----------



## haley09

I'm Haley


----------



## Luke's_mummy

I'm Alice x


----------



## sarah0108

Im Sarah :winkwink: x


----------



## azzii

im Jazmine


----------



## Jas029

Wow so many people with my name(Spelled differently though)
Jasmine here, Incase it isn't obvious :winkwink:


----------



## dontworry

I'm Jessica. :)


----------



## AyaChan

ayachan - Sasha


----------



## c4c

hii im Crystal-Rose ..xx


----------



## veganmum2be

im bex :D


----------



## Lizzieeeee x

Lizzie :)


----------



## Zebra Stars

im jazmin :)


----------



## bebek1

Hey &#305;m katie &#305; joined a while ago but just really started using this about 2 weeks ago and love it :) xx


----------



## AngelzTears

This is a good idea! :thumbup: I'm Melody


----------



## dizzy65

Im shannon :)


----------



## supriseBump_x

Lauren :) xxx


----------



## vinteenage

Hi, I'm Daphne!


----------



## Emily.ox

Emily :D xx


----------



## mum#1

Rebecca or Bec :)


----------



## jenny_wren

im jenny :rofl:​


----------



## Jas029

jenny_wren said:


> im jenny :rofl:​

Are you sure?


----------



## Ablaski17

Iam ally :)


----------



## HannahGraceee

Hannah :)


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

I took the liberty of alphabetizing the list for you to make it easier for us to find who we're looking for. I'll send it to you in a message, although I bolded the letter of each category so you just hit reply then copy it so you get the bold code along with it. I also added Hannah to the list, since she posted and you haven't yet added her to the list. :thumbup:


----------



## LovingYou

Thanks!! I was going to do this eventually but haven't found the time. :)


----------



## Jadelm

I'm Jade :) x


----------



## Jas029

Croc-O-Dile said:


> I took the liberty of alphabetizing the list for you to make it easier for us to find who we're looking for. I'll send it to you in a message, although I bolded the letter of each category so you just hit reply then copy it so you get the bold code along with it. I also added Hannah to the list, since she posted and you haven't yet added her to the list. :thumbup:

The boring wait of pregnancy makes us do the extreme....:haha:


----------



## EmandBub

:rofl: you'd be a great PA Ally! and i'll admit, i get amazingly bored these days 
this is going to be a long wait xx


----------



## LovingYou

True true. Pregnancy gets long and boring!! Will update tonight :) have only had iPhone Internet today.


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

Yeah, I need a life. :rofl:


----------



## Lyrah

I'm actually called Jazz but all my friends call me Lyrah - that's why if you have me on facebook, my name is Lyra and that you may see some people calling me Jazz - just wanted to clear that up incase I look like a troll or something!

Never told anybody my actual name on here before... :blush:

xxxxxxx


----------



## EmandBub

Is Jazz short for anything Lyrah? :) xxx


----------



## Lyrah

Haha I was actually about to edit my post to say! Yeah it's short for Jasmin :) xxxx


----------



## EmandBub

:rofl: there's so many Allys, Jasmines and Amy/Aimees!! :haha: i feel unique :blush: xxx


----------



## Lyrah

:rofl: I know, so strange! There's me thinking I'm the only Jasmin and there's looooads of them! xxxxx


----------



## EmandBub

:rofl: yeah, there's loads of Emmas/Emily but no Emelines :happydance: xxx


----------



## Lyrah

Hehe, it's a really lovely name hun :) xxxxxx


----------



## EmandBub

why thankyoou ;) blame my mother :rofl: xx


----------



## Lyrah

:rofl:

Any names in mind for the little princess? :D

xxxxxxx


----------



## EmandBub

too many! i'm thinking of making a thread, but don't want to annoy anyone :rofl: xxx


----------



## Lyrah

Oh go for it hun, you won't annoy anybody! xxxxxx


----------



## EmandBub

you sure??.. :blush: x


----------



## Lyrah

Yes hun I'm 110% sure :) xxxx


----------



## EmandBub

Ok... be prepared then :rofl: xx


----------



## Lyrah

:rofl: woohoo! xxxxxx


----------



## EmandBub

:haha: it's such a long list! i was prepared for a boyyy xx


----------



## Jas029

Lyrah said:


> :rofl: I know, so strange! There's me thinking I'm the only Jasmin and there's looooads of them! xxxxx

Atleast mines spelled with an e :winkwink:
That is weird.. Jasmine is more of a unique/unpopular name and there's sooo many on here :shock:


----------



## EmandBub

See i always thought Jasmine was a popular name! :rofl: xxx


----------



## Lyrah

Lol!! I've always thought it was really unique - I was always the only one at school and stuff! I wonder if there is anyone else on here who spells it without an E though, hmm...

xxxxxxx


----------



## EmandBub

there's Jazmin and Jasmine and Jasmin? i think.. :rofl: xxxx


----------



## Lyrah

So many varieties! :rofl: xxxxxx


----------



## EmandBub

i knoww :haha: xxxxxx


----------



## Zebra Stars

:haha: im the only one with a Z


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Preggoeggo - Rome


----------



## Jayde1991

Im Jayde


----------



## KrisKitten

Im not preg anymore so dnno if ur interested :haha:
but im Kris, short for Kristina..xxx


----------



## LovingYou

Of course :) everyone who's on here is very welcome


----------



## QuintinsMommy

can't believe your already 30 weeks! wont be long now.


----------



## LovingYou

i know! i'm so excited :D


----------



## Jas029

I was named after the flower, Jasmine :smug:


----------



## Lyrah

Hehe me too and originally my parents were thinking of calling me Jasmine but then my nan pronounced it like 'Jasmeen' when my parents told her what they were thinking of calling me, so they decided to knock off the E incase anyone else would say it like that haha x


----------



## Jas029

Lyrah said:


> Hehe me too and originally my parents were thinking of calling me Jasmine but then my nan pronounced it like 'Jasmeen' when my parents told her what they were thinking of calling me, so they decided to knock off the E incase anyone else would say it like that haha x

Hm.. Nobodies ever pronounced it like that for me.. atleast on purpose.. :haha:
Although TONS of people spell it wrong (usually without the e)
I remember in 2nd grade I just stopped spelling it with an e on all my homework.. I did it for a long time before my teacher finally yelled at me for it :blush:
I'm a bad kid :haha:


----------



## Green373

Im Marie :) you can just look for my little ones middle name in my signature ;)


----------



## Lyrah

Jas029 said:


> Lyrah said:
> 
> 
> Hehe me too and originally my parents were thinking of calling me Jasmine but then my nan pronounced it like 'Jasmeen' when my parents told her what they were thinking of calling me, so they decided to knock off the E incase anyone else would say it like that haha x
> 
> Hm.. Nobodies ever pronounced it like that for me.. atleast on purpose.. :haha:
> Although TONS of people spell it wrong (usually without the e)
> I remember in 2nd grade I just stopped spelling it with an e on all my homework.. I did it for a long time before my teacher finally yelled at me for it :blush:
> I'm a bad kid :haha:Click to expand...

Haha that's really strange as I always have to correct people when they spell mine 'Jasmine' as they just assume that's how it's spelt :lol: Hardly anybody will spell my name 'Jasmin' without me correcting, how odd is that and you get the complete opposite! :haha:
xxx


----------



## Jas029

Lyrah said:


> Jas029 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lyrah said:
> 
> 
> Hehe me too and originally my parents were thinking of calling me Jasmine but then my nan pronounced it like 'Jasmeen' when my parents told her what they were thinking of calling me, so they decided to knock off the E incase anyone else would say it like that haha x
> 
> Hm.. Nobodies ever pronounced it like that for me.. atleast on purpose.. :haha:
> Although TONS of people spell it wrong (usually without the e)
> I remember in 2nd grade I just stopped spelling it with an e on all my homework.. I did it for a long time before my teacher finally yelled at me for it :blush:
> I'm a bad kid :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Haha that's really strange as I always have to correct people when they spell mine 'Jasmine' as they just assume that's how it's spelt :lol: Hardly anybody will spell my name 'Jasmin' without me correcting, how odd is that and you get the complete opposite! :haha:
> xxxClick to expand...

Different places. Different society.


----------



## Lyrah

Jas029 said:


> Lyrah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jas029 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lyrah said:
> 
> 
> Hehe me too and originally my parents were thinking of calling me Jasmine but then my nan pronounced it like 'Jasmeen' when my parents told her what they were thinking of calling me, so they decided to knock off the E incase anyone else would say it like that haha x
> 
> Hm.. Nobodies ever pronounced it like that for me.. atleast on purpose.. :haha:
> Although TONS of people spell it wrong (usually without the e)
> I remember in 2nd grade I just stopped spelling it with an e on all my homework.. I did it for a long time before my teacher finally yelled at me for it :blush:
> I'm a bad kid :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Haha that's really strange as I always have to correct people when they spell mine 'Jasmine' as they just assume that's how it's spelt :lol: Hardly anybody will spell my name 'Jasmin' without me correcting, how odd is that and you get the complete opposite! :haha:
> xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Different places. Different society.Click to expand...

Yeah was thinking that. I guess it's not so odd since you're in a completely different country hehe.


----------



## metcheu

My name is Breezy but you can call me Bre if you want.


----------



## Halley

I'm Mica 
Pronounced Misha - if you know what I mean :)


----------



## Mariaa

my real name is Nietta!!
x


----------



## Eabha'sMum

Caoimhe Louise :)


----------



## truluhv

zaiah


----------



## palindromes

Natalia :) But oddly pronounced with a d instead of the t, and a ya instead of ia, so like...Nadalya. I think the pronunciation is russian, haha.


----------



## Adrienne

Adrienne!
Real creative username, huh? ;)


----------



## LoisP

x


----------



## Kailynnsmommy

LoisP said:


> *Shaun Steven* For a boy. My dad who passed away was named Steven so i thought it would be really nice if i had a son for him to have my dads name :)*Fawnie Shae* For a girl. I love this name because it's really different. (BTW i am aware that a fawn is a baby deer. I think that makes it even cuter. it's unique. :)


lovely names u have chosen hun! but this is for your name!


----------



## Mommyoftwins

hey, im new to the site so i havent really posted much, but my name is Jessi :)


----------



## LovingYou

All updated ladies x


----------



## abarker6

Hi my name is Abbee and Im 18 (19 in July) and WTT


----------



## xboxmommy2be

i'm bonnie =D


----------



## jayjay1990

Hey 

My names Lora

xx


----------



## annawrigley

Anna! :D x


----------



## totallyashley

Hey, My name is Ashley and my little girl will be called Daisy Lousie Hunter-Barry (both our surnames as we aren't married)


----------



## aob1013

I'm sure i have put my name in here but anyway..

I'm Ally :D


----------



## LovingYou

hi ladies! sorry haven't updated in a couple days, have been sick and in the hospital but its all updated now :D


----------



## mixedmama

I'm Lizzy x


----------



## Tanara

Mines easy seeing as its my user name lol

Tanara


----------



## vaniilla

Mines Ada :flower: most people say it wrong :haha:


----------



## MissMamma

I'm Jessie xx


----------



## Jas029

vaniilla said:


> Mines Ada :flower: most people say it wrong :haha:

How do you pronounce it?


----------



## SarahhhLouise

Mines obvious Lol its sarah


----------



## vaniilla

Jas029 said:


> vaniilla said:
> 
> 
> Mines Ada :flower: most people say it wrong :haha:
> 
> How do you pronounce it?Click to expand...

its pronounced Adda but nearly everyone says Eyda iykwim? lol


----------



## Jas029

vaniilla said:


> Jas029 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vaniilla said:
> 
> 
> Mines Ada :flower: most people say it wrong :haha:
> 
> How do you pronounce it?Click to expand...
> 
> its pronounced Adda but nearly everyone says Eyda iykwim? lolClick to expand...

yeah I get ya, Ad-a instead of A-da:haha:
Gorgeous


----------



## mayb_baby

Lorna xoxo


----------



## vaniilla

Jas029 said:


> vaniilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jas029 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vaniilla said:
> 
> 
> Mines Ada :flower: most people say it wrong :haha:
> 
> How do you pronounce it?Click to expand...
> 
> its pronounced Adda but nearly everyone says Eyda iykwim? lolClick to expand...
> 
> yeah I get ya, Ad-a instead of A-da:haha:
> GorgeousClick to expand...

thanks hun :flower: your little man is so so adorable btw


----------



## lushious09

ive decided on a unique name were calling him cairo-lucas... ky for short... :) unless his dad can think of a name that makes me go OHHHHHH yes! lol


----------



## RachelRae

I'm Rachel. :flower:


----------



## Jas029

vaniilla said:


> Jas029 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vaniilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jas029 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vaniilla said:
> 
> 
> Mines Ada :flower: most people say it wrong :haha:
> 
> How do you pronounce it?Click to expand...
> 
> its pronounced Adda but nearly everyone says Eyda iykwim? lolClick to expand...
> 
> yeah I get ya, Ad-a instead of A-da:haha:
> GorgeousClick to expand...
> 
> thanks hun :flower: your little man is so so adorable btwClick to expand...

Thanks :cloud9:
I'm sure your boy will a handsome young fella' :haha:


----------



## FayDanielle

Im Fay :wave: x


----------



## LovingYou

updated :D


----------



## iSpazz

I'm Sabina ^_^


----------



## Srrme

I don't post in this section very much, however, I do lurk daily. :haha: My name is Krysty.


----------



## newmommy23

I'm Keegan! :)


----------



## pregnantteen1

mine's jenny


----------



## LovingYou

updated ladies <3


----------



## Jazmin 92

im sooo original im jazmin :winkwink:


----------



## missynz

hey all im Dayna-Maree :)


----------



## LoveAlways,

Sofia


----------



## CMN0214

I'm Christine :)


----------



## amandakelley

I'm Amanda. ^^


----------



## LovingYou

updated x


----------



## EffyKat

I'm Helen :) x


----------



## space-game-91

I'm Laura :) x


----------



## Nov2010Momma

I'm Kayla :)


----------



## vhal_x

Hi, my names Vanessa :flower::D


----------



## LovingYou

updated :)


----------



## jelix9408

im jessica :D


----------



## Wobbles

Hi girls,

Sorry guys I have unstuck this.

Currently we are reviewing the stickys throughout all forums (and removing unessential threads) with the rule of 3 stickys per forum 5 at a push and a names thread really doesn't justify the 'push'.

Wobbles


----------



## Guppy051708

Im Stephanie :flower:


----------



## krys

I'm Krystal!


----------



## Burchy314

Tina!!!


I just went through that list and Emandbub is still on there hahaha she should be takin off

and Romes hasn't been changed from preggoeggo to quintensmommy


----------



## emyandpotato

I'm Amy, or Emy, it doesn't really matter I get called both =]


----------



## smc17

Im sarah :)


----------



## Nervousmomtob

I'm Tessa =]


----------



## JWandBump

*Im Jorja  *


----------



## holly2234

Im Holly :)


----------



## vinteenage

Oh, I never did introduce...

I'm Daphne.


----------



## cwoodbaby

I'm Brittney


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

Im Melissa :)


----------



## missZOEEx

I'm Zoee;


----------



## luckyyou

Hi! I'm Amber =]


----------



## HarlaHorse

Skye :D


----------



## Guppy051708

....it seems as if the OP is not updating this thread....:shrug:


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Heyyy, I'm Skye


----------



## HollyMay

Hi! I'm Holly.(I guess is pretty easy to know.) Kisses


----------



## lb

I'm lauren, but i think that's obvious. I wasn't in the mood to use my usual username the day i made this account haha


----------



## Cassandra1995

I'm Cassandra


----------



## Kathleen1994

i'm Kathleen


----------



## jaydensmommy9

hi im doris


----------



## MissMummy2Be

I'm Jamie-Lee (Jamie)


----------



## wanaBmummy

I'm Stevie x


----------



## AirForceWife7

I'm Kelsey, Kels, twathead .. whatever you wanna call me .. :rofl:


----------



## LittleAngel_x

Im Alannah 
my names in my signiture aswell :)


----------



## hunni12

I'm Jackie


----------



## Harli

My actual name is Harriet, but I haven't gone by it in years (only people that call me it is my parents and grandparents) so Harli. :thumbup:


----------

